# 3/30/13 Late surf report-Matagorda



## Surfboss (Mar 26, 2013)

Headed down to the Beach early Saturday morning to get our surf fish on. Bait has been pretty hard to catch with the cast net lately so we decided to try to catch bait before we got to the beach. We stopped at the San Bernard River boat ramp, caught shrimp and finger mullet then we were on our way. The Beach was tricky to navigate with all the logs, debri and high tide. We were set up aound 6:30am and wouldnt catch our first first untill around 7am when the tide started out. Ended up with 6 Bull Reds and a monster Stingray. Once the water warms a little more the keeper Reds and Trout should move into the surf, these last minute cool fronts are not helping much. Anyways here are a few of the pictures we took.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice bullreds! Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job guys


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice reds. I see a lot of beach wood!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! I looks like yall had a good time. I just need to bite the bullet and get a for wheel drive vehicle.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to do it!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice catch,congrats!!!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice report, sure looks like its time for a big bonfire down there


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome job! Congrats! Did yall drive thru the cut? How deep was it?


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

What beach did y'all fish? I think I'm gonna try Brian beach next weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice bull reds, Congrats!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice reds!!


----------

